# can anyone ID THIS?



## Bjoern Elksnat (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello

would be helpful to know which family this spider is... and... it is NO Salticid!

Thanks!

LG Björni

PS: She´s from Tanzania


----------



## buthus (Jan 15, 2010)

WOW ...shes beautiful!  :worship:


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 15, 2010)

I guess family Eresidae. But I can't ID the species.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow.  Beautiful spider you've got there.  Wish I could help you.


----------



## mandipants (Jan 15, 2010)

She's absolutely beautiful! How big is she?


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, its an Eresidae. Seeing the location, its most probably a _Dresserus_ sp.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 15, 2010)

*Spider I.D.*



> its an Eresidae


That would explain its beauty.  If it is an Eresidae, it's in the same genus as the Lady Bird Spider which is stunning.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 15, 2010)

hey Björni, do you have this spider with you? or did you just photograph it?

anyway, interestingly enough, velvet spiders cooperate in brood rearing! weird...


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi

I have owned this spider beforr, for a very short time.

She died.

I know how some Eresidae react, I have had Stegodyphus species before in colony.

LG Björni


----------



## buthus (Jan 15, 2010)

Ya know.. im sooo bad with spider IDs that I wouldnt allow myself to embarrass myself once again... but I was thinkin' she looked like a Lady Bird(eye pattern n' that bowling ball head!) ...darn it..should of said it.   Shes lookin a bit gravid? :?


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 15, 2010)

That's one sweet looking spider you got there.


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Jan 15, 2010)

buthus said:


> Shes lookin a bit gravid? :?


:?:?:?

When you have seen some ladybird spiders before, as told here, you are knowing, that these look often gravid - it`s their nature to be fat^^

;P


----------



## buthus (Jan 15, 2010)

BjörnE said:


> :?:?:?
> 
> When you have seen some ladybird spiders before, as told here, you are knowing, that these look often gravid - it`s their nature to be fat^^
> 
> ;P


 LOL ...chubby by nature!  Cute!


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Jan 15, 2010)

by the way...

when you love ladybird spiders, maybe you enjoy this (subadult) _Eresus_ female! :razz:


----------



## Matt K (Jan 15, 2010)

Not having seen one in person before, I have to say that looks alot LARGER than I thought they were.  Very cool! Nice!


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Jan 15, 2010)

hey,
the spider from the first post is indeed an Eresidae and guess what?? She was a he


----------



## buthus (Jan 15, 2010)

> ...and guess what?? She was a he


  Im WAY better with humans!   Very interesting those birds! 
Hey...btw.. how long are their life spans?


----------



## TheTyro (Jan 15, 2010)

Such a stunning specimen! Velvet spiders are hands down some of the most runway compatible spiders I've ever seen. They look so plush and well designed. Nature is such an artist. :drool:

I wish we had some here in North America. :[


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jan 16, 2010)

Awesome BjörnE! Eresidae are really cute spiders


----------



## Moltar (Jan 16, 2010)

Just wanted to chime in and say how beautiful both of those spiders are, especially that first specimen. Are ladybird spiders as large as the spider in the second picture? I always thought they were tiny like jumpers.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 16, 2010)

They look so velvety, like you wanna pet them, but you can't....cuz they're spiders.


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Jan 16, 2010)

Moltar said:


> Just wanted to chime in and say how beautiful both of those spiders are, especially that first specimen. Are ladybird spiders as large as the spider in the second picture? I always thought they were tiny like jumpers.


No, generally they are tiny. But one ore two species grows bigger, like mine from Turkey as shown above...


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Jan 17, 2010)

my Eresus kollari have about 1,5cm+  BL...


----------



## formi (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi
It always makes me happy to see eresids on arachnoboards
First spider looks like mature male of Stegodyphus mimosarum to me. Coloration is similar to them, also first pair of legs is stumpy and more over they live in Tanzania. They are social spiders so if it was found in colony on the tree it is no doubt about species. Do you have it in alcohol ?



buthus said:


> Hey...btw.. how long are their life spans?


Some large species of Eresus can take more than three years to get adult (females) for example E. walckenaeri (picture of female is about here http://www.stegodyphus.estranky.cz/fotoalbum/araneae/eresidae )
and here is adult male of E walckenaeri:


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 22, 2010)

^ That is such a neat spider.


----------



## Alejandro45 (Jan 22, 2010)

wow amazing spiders!! 

the one on the first page looks like venom


----------

